# Diet coke waterfountain!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Super cool waterfountain effect made by.....


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Coke and Mentos Fountain at EepyBird.com
Another.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

There was a segment on Myth Busters on this subject.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, i saw that too on Myth Busters, great show btw.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Fun trick to try.

Add Mentos to 2L bottle of Diet Coke, cap quickly, hurl said 2L bottle toward the rear of friends car as he backs out of driveway, and watch him freak out.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Burks said:


> Fun trick to try.
> 
> Add Mentos to 2L bottle of Diet Coke, cap quickly, hurl said 2L bottle toward the rear of friends car as he backs out of driveway, and watch him freak out.


Dry ice works well for that too.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

yoink said:


> Dry ice works well for that too.


True but there is the safety hazard of drunken idiots around. One of them tried to blow up a "Works Bomb" with a can of hairspray and a lighter.

He finished the night without eyebrows and parts of his hair. :doh: I spent 20 minutes flushing his eyes and face with water before taking him to the hospital.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, I know of a few of my brother's friends that got arrested (at age 18) for setting off the dry ice "bombs" in a park. they were originally charged with felonies but ended up with misdemeanors. boys...


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I've tried this one myself after reading about it in FHM... pretty cool 

Great trick to talk your drunken buddies into blundering 
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

